# Radhaus Mainz sehr gut!



## Pfleg dein Bike (2. Oktober 2008)

Hi ich kauf mir bald n neues Bike bei Radhaus Mainz das Müsing Lite offroa kostet normal bei denen 1100 euro denkt ihr man bekommt es auch schon für 1000 dort?, da mein bügee sehr knapp ist. Bitte pm´s von Leuten die dort schon öfters gekauft haben . Danke


----------



## cbrr (2. Oktober 2008)

Laut dem Titel machst Du die Ausage, dass das Radhaus Mainz sehr gut ist. Was fragst Du dann noch? Ansonsten enthält Dein Beitrag, auch nach neuer Rechtschreibreform, sehr viele Fehler.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalle Blomquist (2. Oktober 2008)

Pfleg' deine Rechtschreibung


----------



## Ritter_Hundt (2. Oktober 2008)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Pfleg' deine Rechtschreibung



pflege deine umgangsformen. . . .


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (2. Oktober 2008)

Den Tipp kann ich nur weiter geben...

(man achte auf das Wortspiel bezügl. des Themenstarters)


----------



## saturno (2. Oktober 2008)

Pfleg dein Bike schrieb:


> Hi ich kauf mir bald n neues Bike bei Radhaus Mainz das Müsing Lite offroa kostet normal bei denen 1100 euro denkt ihr man bekommt es auch schon für 1000 dort?, da mein bügee sehr knapp ist. Bitte pm´s von Leuten die dort schon öfters gekauft haben . Danke




na logisch, das kriegste mit sicherheit bei denen für 900 euros


----------



## Ritter_Hundt (2. Oktober 2008)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Den Tipp kann ich nur weiter geben...
> 
> (man achte auf das Wortspiel bezügl. des Themenstarters)



Ich dachte eh zu Beginn er meinte vielleicht "Rathaus" ! LOL


----------



## a.nienie (3. Oktober 2008)

wenn ich es richtig sehe,
haben Sie einige bikes im preis reduziert.
denke da wird nicht mehr viel mit handeln drin sein.
hingehen, angucken, testen, bequatschen...


----------

